# Welcher Onlineshop ist am besten?



## cbu11 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich wollte mir demnächst Hardware für meinen ersten Eigenbau-PC bestellen, bin aber noch unschlüssig wo. Daher meine Frage: Mit welchem Onlineshop habt ihr die besten oder schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht und warum?

Grüße


----------



## Gripschi (16. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mit Mindfactory und Caseking gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Probleme kann es immer geben, mit MF kann man es hier im Forum z.b. klären.

Alternate ist zwar teuerer meist aber idr auch guter Service.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Juni 2016)

MF, Caseking, Computeruniverse, im Prinzip kannst du überall bestellen, außer bei Hardwareversand, die sind Pleite.
Wenn du unsicher bist, wegen der Quali bestell per Nachnahme, oder Paypal


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. Juni 2016)

Zu 80% bestelle ich bei Mindfactory und hatte noch keine Probleme. Versand war immer schnell und gut verpackt.


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Caseking ist halt etwas teurer als andere genau so auch alternate.

Benutz geizhals.de + schau nach den Bewertungen.


----------



## cbu11 (16. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten, werde mir bei Geizhals dann mal die Bewertungen durchlesen.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Juni 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Zu 80% bestelle ich bei Mindfactory und hatte noch keine Probleme. Versand war immer schnell und gut verpackt.


war auch mindfactory Besteller bis eines Tages ohne Vorwarnung mein Account gesperrt wurde und mitten in einer Bestellung mein Geld ohne Grund zurück überwiesen wurde, obwohl Ware lagernd war, es wahr damals zur 7870XT zeit jaja als hätte mein Geld gestunken, Grund hat man mir damals nicht genannt, Antwort hab ich daraufhin nie eine bekommen, deswegen seit dem Zeitpunkt nie wieder Mindfactory, voll im regen stehen gelassen.


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Mindfactory sperrt eben auch Accounts bei häufiger Rücksendung.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Juni 2016)

möglich aber ohne was zu sagen warum weshalb? Geld kam eines Tages einfach zurück, sehr ärgerlich wenn man vergeblich auf die Ware wartet.

Rücksendung? hab da so viel Geld gelassen und dann so eine unverschämte art? die hätten ja schreiben können warum!

für mich war es respektlos! Grund bis heute unklar!


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Im anderen Forum habe ich von häufigen Sperrungen ohne Grund Angabe erfahren. Habe noch nie bei MF bestellt, alleine schon wegen den hohen Versandkosten.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Juni 2016)

wahr ja damals auch sehr zufrieden aber dann kam tag X wo nix mehr ging, seit dem bin ich in Sache Mind raus.


----------



## cbu11 (16. Juni 2016)

Das schreckt mich auch gerade so ein bisschen ab, hab von der gleichen Problematik auch öfters bei den Bewertungen von Geizhals gelesen.


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Deshalb schau dir die Bewertungen an.
Geizhals ist dafür ziemlich gut. 

Caseking kann ich ich aber empfehlen, ist zwar teurer aber dafür ist der Service bisher immer sehr gut gewesen.


----------



## Razerbear (16. Juni 2016)

Mit MF  nur sehr gute Erfahrungen seit vielen Jahren gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

Hab auch öfters bei MF bestellt, dann eine Grafikkarte zurück geschickt und gleich das Konto gesperrt. 
Nicht mal ne Mail das es gesperrt ist.
Auf Nachfrage wurde es wieder entsperrt, leider danach das gleiche Spiel nochmal.
Bei Alternate oder caseking habe ich auch schon mehrmals was zurück geschickt, gesperrt wurde ich da aber noch nie.
Ich bezahle lieber etwas mehr und hab dafür nen vernünftigen Service.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2016)

Falls die Preisdifferenz nicht zu groß ist, kann man auch Amazon nehmen.


----------



## cbu11 (17. Juni 2016)

Hab mich jetzt für ne Mischung aus Alternate und Computeruniverse entschieden, da haben mich die Bewertungen schon angesprochen


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2016)

Ja, 1-2 Shops sind da am besten, dann spart man an Versand was andere vl billiger wären.


----------

